# Sheen for exterior windows



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

What sheen do you guys like for exterior trim. I primarily use duration and mostly use flat. The satin seems like the sheen is too high. I estimated a large job and the sheen level is up to me. It appears to be a low luster on there now but I am not really a BM guy for exteriors. Any thoughs would be helpful. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Most big paint companies seem to not want to give us anything in between the dead flat and the satin sheen, that is why I use a local store that sells a velvet sheen. This sheen is perfect for trim. If I had my choice between flat and satin it would be flat. The problem with flat is that it is harder to use that satin, but satin shows up defects more, so if the home is in real good shape use satin.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a note: Use satin on the walls if you want to make it look like you just used home depoe paint. Just kidding.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Most big paint companies seem to not want to give us anything in between the dead flat and the satin sheen, that is why I use a local store that sells a velvet sheen. This sheen is perfect for trim. If I had my choice between flat and satin it would be flat. The problem with flat is that it is harder to use that satin, but satin shows up defects more, so if the home is in real good shape use satin.


Flat is harder to use than satin? Since when? 

And to answer your question, ogre, I prefer satin to semi-gloss for all trim, interior or exterior, unless it really or truly detracts from the appearance. For example, I painted an old barn a few years back and almost went with semi-gloss for the trim, but decided against it because it would clash with the red flat paint we used and the old wood the barn was made out of.

Flat paint tends to look dull after only a short time and gets dirty much more quickly. When pitted against the elements? Even worse. I've seen houses that had been painted only 5 months prior look as though they hadn't seen a can of paint in years.

In my humble opinion, flat is really best when used in conjuction with paints that have sheen, like a nice flat white ceiling can really be pretty (though I still prefer egg shell).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For me on exteriors it is Semi- or satin. Flat tends to chaulk.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Flat is harder to use than satin? Since when? 

If I have to explain then you would not understand anyway.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Flat is harder to use than satin? Since when?
> 
> If I have to explain then you would not understand anyway.


I wasn't being obtuse. Please explain. I've yet to hear of any instances when painting with flat paint was in any way more difficult than paints with sheen. I'd say all paints (of the non-specialty variety) are about the same in difficulty, minus the whole flashing aspect of paints with sheen.

Also, your rebuttal makes very little sense. Not trying to be rude, it's just the English major in me. If you were to explain something and I was unable to understand, then it's far more likely that you were incapable of explaining it very well than it is that I am incapable of understanding. Ultimately, you're response does more to harm you than me.

Not to mention that it's not grammatically sound. It should be: "If I have to explain, you would not understand anyway. "then" is completely un-needed and leads to syntactical errors because you were trying to use it as a conjuction.:whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DarthPainter said:


> I wasn't being obtuse. Please explain. I've yet to hear of any instances when painting with flat paint was in any way more difficult than paints with sheen. I'd say all paints (of the non-specialty variety) are about the same in difficulty, minus the whole flashing aspect of paints with sheen.
> 
> Also, your rebuttal makes very little sense. Not trying to be rude, it's just the English major in me. If you were to explain something and I was unable to understand, then it's far more likely that you were incapable of explaining it very well than it is that I am incapable of understanding. Ultimately, you're response does more to harm you than me.
> 
> Not to mention that it's not grammatically sound. It should be: "If I have to explain, you would not understand anyway. "then" is completely un-needed and leads to syntactical errors because you were trying to use it as a conjuction.:whistling2:


So, you pull out the English card? This is a painting forum, your correct english will not get you to far here, and if you don't know that all paints have different grinds that will affect how you can spread them with a brush, then maybe you need to study some more.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

satin. that is all.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Most, if not all, my customers liked the SG trim. As Sean said, less chalking. AND I always found it stayed cleaner better. And most bodies were the same. Although I do remember a few flat bodies (painted not stained)

I do think I remember one old fashioned hand made trough gutter we painted flat gray - to blend in with the roof. 

And yes, flats do not spread as easily as SG - more drag. They also flash easier at lap marks. 

Don't we all love the houses that have the six foot wide "panels" down the sides created by lap flashing ?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

For me it is mainly SG and some satin.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> So, you pull out the English card? This is a painting forum, your correct english will not get you to far here, and if you don't know that all paints have different grinds that will affect how you can spread them with a brush, then maybe you need to study some more.



I can pull out a full deck if the English card isn't enough for you.

And, sure, I know about drag, but that doesn't make it anymore difficult in my opinion, just tedious and time consuming. I guess we simply have different definitions of difficulty,


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I said it was harder to use, that usually means that it is harder to use. Harder does not mean impossible to use, way harder to use,the hardest paint ever to use, it just means harder.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I use low lustre/satin or semi gloss on exterior trim. On the body of the house I usually use low lustre/satin, but sometimes flat.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I like egg shell on the body, satin on the trim. Easy to clean, lasts longer.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, satin it is. Ogre


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Satin\or Matte But Some Times Matte Is Too Shiny


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> I wasn't being obtuse. Please explain. I've yet to hear of any instances when painting with flat paint was in any way more difficult than paints with sheen. I'd say all paints (of the non-specialty variety) are about the same in difficulty, minus the whole flashing aspect of paints with sheen.
> 
> Also, your rebuttal makes very little sense. Not trying to be rude, it's just the English major in me. If you were to explain something and I was unable to understand, then it's far more likely that you were incapable of explaining it very well than it is that I am incapable of understanding. Ultimately, you're response does more to harm you than me.
> 
> Not to mention that it's not grammatically sound. It should be: "If I have to explain, you would not understand anyway. "then" is completely un-needed and leads to syntactical errors because you were trying to use it as a conjuction.:whistling2:


"To be great is to be misunderstood" Ralph Waldo Emerson (19th century Essayist and Transcendentalist.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like to use BM Lo lustre on walls, satin is a bit too much sheen if theres alot of rough areas. Same with windows, doesnt show laps or imperfections as much as SG. I'll go with flat if the surfaces are really bad. Yeah it chaulks, but you gotta weigh the pros and cons. 
Although on a technical note, it seems that window and trim areas can take more abuse from the elements and a harder finish can fight them off better than softer flat finishes. Oh and I've never had much of a problem with flat flashing, in fact its alot easier to touch up than higher gloss levels.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

exterior....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

right, the subject was for exteriors, and I stand pat. :thumbsup:


----------

